# is this true or not



## darren818 (Oct 17, 2007)

is it true that u can start a saltwater tank with just a protein skimmer or u need a filter or sump.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

A high quality protein skimmer will do wonders to keep the water clean, however you must provide a surface for bio activity or your nitrite and ammonia levels will probably still build up as nothing will convert them to nitrate. With that being said, I'd have some live rock or a filter of some sort for bacteria to grow on or in.


----------



## darren818 (Oct 17, 2007)

im going to have alot of live rocks that should help right?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

yup


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

my tank has 160 gallons of water my filter is the live rock for bio. filtration
filter sock for machanical filtration.
Protein skimmer to remove waist.
Carbon to clean water and keep it clear.


----------



## johnmaloney (Nov 21, 2007)

you should also add a cleanup crew if you can. Also the more current you have, the better your tank will be. Hope this helps!


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

IT IS PERFECTLY CORRECTO TO HAVE A MARINE TANK WITH LOTS OF LIVE ROCK, ONE INCH DEPHT (MINIMUM) OF SAND AND A GOOD PROTEIN SKIMMER. DO NOT FORGET THE WATER CHANGES.


----------

